

Android Splintering? - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/11/20/Android-Splintering

======
m_eiman
_If you’re using elaborately graphical screens you could do that in such a way
as to be broken by a different screen shape, but it seems to me that with just
a little work you can keep that from happening.

Oh, and the executable file format is Dalvik bytecodes; independent of the
underlying hardware._

That's pretty much the reality of J2ME too, and that's not worked out too well
according to what I've heard.

